

Show HN: Frequency.io a realtime news feed for your team - owainlewis
http://www.frequency.io
A free service that lets you easily build a real time news feed for your team. Keep everyone up to date with deployments, events, etc.
======
owainlewis
A link to documentation [https://github.com/owainlewis/frequency-
docs](https://github.com/owainlewis/frequency-docs)

